# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Proofreading of English sentences translated into Polish:

## Culturist

Dear Polish native speakers, 
Could you please proofread the following sentences? 
1. Ewa is not at home = Ewa nie jest w domu. 
2. Janusz is not at school = Janusz nie jest w skole. 
3. The new assistent is not here today. = Nowego assystent nie jest tutaj. 
4. The female librarian is not in the libarary. = Bibliotekara nie jest w bibliotecie. 
5. The director is not there. = Director nie jest tam.  
6. I am not at home. = Nie jestem w domu. 
7. Is there a student club in this new cinema? = Czy w tym nowym kinu jest klub studencki? 
8. No, there is no student club in this new cinema. = Tutaj nie ma kluba studenckiego w tym nowym kinu. 
Thanks

----------


## Wowik

> 3. The new assistent is not here today. = Nowy assystent nie jest tutaj.

----------


## Culturist

Of course, it should have read nowy assystent dzis nie jest tutaj. 
Just by the way, what does On nie jest go mean in English? 
Thanks again.

----------


## Wowik

bibliotekarka

----------


## Wowik

> On nie jest go ...

 He is not ... his/him/to him

----------


## kamka

> Dear Polish native speakers, 
> Could you please proofread the following sentences? 
> 1. Ewa is not at home = Ewy nie ma w domu. 
> 2. Janusz is not at school = Janusza nie ma  w szkole. 
> 3. The new assistent is not here today. = Nowego assystenta nie ma tu*dzisiaj 
> 4. The female librarian is not in the libarary. = Bibliotekarki nie ma w bibliotece. 
> 5. The director is not there. = Dyrektora tam nie ma .  
> 6. I am not at home. = Nie ma mnie w domu. 
> 7. Is there a student club in this new cinema? = Czy w tym nowym kinie jest klub studencki? 
> 8. No, there is no student club in this new cinema. =Nie, w tym nowym kinie nie ma klubu studenckiego

 although, theoretically I guess there would be situations in which "nie jest" would be used in those examples, it just sounds clumsy, or awkward. I even consluted my friends on this one 'cause at first sight it seems fine to say "Bibliotekarka nie jest w bibliotece", but it just sounds somehow weird.   ::   
as for the * I put, concerning tu/tutaj. If you dropped out "dzisiaj", it would've been perfectly fine to use either one of them, but when something follows, I guess it sounds better to say "tu"  ::  
"On nie jest go" doesn't make any sense at all.

----------


## Culturist

Could anybody from this forum please explain me in English what is the difference between Dyrektora nie ma go and Dyrektora tam nie ma?  
Thank you

----------


## Culturist

Would "Nowego assystenta dzisiaj nie ma tujaj." make any sense in Polish? 
Or would it be better to write "Nowego assystenta dzisiaj nie ma tu."? 
Thank you.

----------


## kamka

> Could anybody from this forum please explain me in English what is the difference between Dyrektora nie ma go and Dyrektora tam nie ma?  
> Thank you

 the difference is crucial, beacause "Dyrektora nie ma go" doesn't make any sense, and the other one does  :: 
"Nie ma go" alone means "he's not there", but once it's put in the same sentence with "Dyrektora", it really doesn't make sense.   

> Would "Nowego assystenta dzisiaj nie ma tutaj." make any sense in Polish?  
> Or would it be better to write "Nowego assystenta dzisiaj nie ma tu."?

 both are grammaticaly correct, although the 1st one is much better when it comes to style. The 2nd one sounds awkward because of the order, but it's comprehensible, it would be better if you used "tutaj", or if you insist on sticking to "tu", then put it between "dzisiaj" and "nie".
I guess the best variant would be "Nie ma tu dziś/dzisiaj nowego asystenta" 
And you're welcome  ::

----------


## Wowik

> I guess the best variant would be "Nie ma tu dziś/dzisiaj nowego asystenta"

 So it is better to place long variant "tutaj" at the end of sentence while short "tu" in the middle, closer to verb.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  I guess the best variant would be "Nie ma tu dziś/dzisiaj nowego asystenta"   So it is better to place long variant "tutaj" at the end of sentence while short "tu" in the middle, closer to verb.

 pretty much, yep  ::

----------


## Culturist

1000 times thank you.

----------

